
Enough with the Microservices - adamdrake
https://aadrake.com/posts/2017-05-20-enough-with-the-microservices.html
======
adamdrake
Hi HN! I posted this to proggit as well, but I'm looking for multiple
perspectives. If I left something out, or especially if you found the post
confusing or you disagree, I'm very interested in your thoughts!

